# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for February 2011

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because I check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Kiss a DC

Advanced Task - Use a wormhole to travel to an alien planet with an advance civilization, ask the natives where you are

----------


## Puffin

I'm totally stoked for the basic task, come February. That should be fun but I'm not sure who to kiss yet.  :Oh noes:

----------


## mikeac

Awww.  I liked the dream fruit idea.  But as soon as I complete the MILD task, I'll start on these.  These tasks are awesome.  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

lol these tasks are quite easy, I do them nearly daily. Wonder whom I should kiss for february 1st <.<

----------


## StonedApe

I did the basic last night without even knowing. The advanced is pretty fucking badass, I'll have to try that. Anyone have tips for making wormholes?

----------


## PercyLucid

Darn, I had a couple lucids after this was posted... but I just found this out right now  ::lol:: 

The basic is too basic and the advanced, is harder in average of all the advanced ones.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by PercyLucid


Darn, I had a couple lucids after this was posted... but I just found this out right now 

The basic is too basic and the advanced, is harder in average of all the advanced ones.



Exactly what i was thinking. 

by the way you spelt wiki wrong. (in your sig)*

----------


## PercyLucid

Here ya go...

Not one of my funniest dreams (except for the very end) but it works... 
Took me three nights... Funny enough, I barely focused on completing this.

29.01.2011You alien fool, you can't take me down!!! I am indestructible!!!!!! (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had two interesting dreams today. I woke up around 2:35 am and went to my reclining chair to try to Astral Project.  I could not focus properly.  Yesterday I prepared my taxes online and they worked out better than I though, so I was somehow excited.  I went back to bed without success at about 03:02 AM.  I have a few metaphysical requests to complete, but I know when my body is ready for that, and it wasn't last night. I focused on having a lucid dream, but on nothing specific.  I completed the task of the month for February.  I do not stop surprising myself with these taks.  I have not incubated this task at all (in fact, I have not even focused on it) I guess my alter ego or subconscious loves these tasks... I always end up doing them, sometimes without knowing how.  In fact, I only do the ToTM, because I am not really interested on the ToTY (my admin status would override the ToTY status) My streak is for eight months in a row... At least, I saw this on the 27th and dreamed it on the 30th.

Second dream (ToTM):

I needed to go to catch a plane to go somewhere.  I was on a dirt road driving my car.  If I had enough speed, my car would turn into a plane and started to fly.  The interior of my car was exactly as my real waking car.  I started to drive and to increase speed.  I suddenly saw a 40 limit sign.  I was suprised there was such sign, the road where I was, was exclusively for planes.  I suddenly saw a lot of turns and made my driving harder (I was going fast and some where sharp turns)  I could see the sand and dust around the exterior of my car, some mosquitoes and the bright sun bothered me (I wore no sunglasses for some reason)

Suddently, I found myself running in these weird place.  I could see two planes getting farther every time and flying away.  I was pissed because I missed my plain and it would be impossible to catch it.  I tried to take off without success, I needed to run faster to take off. I ran a few minutes and got to the end of the road.  It was night now and I saw a city with a lot of lights and buildings.  

I realized that it made no sense all these plane stuff so I turned lucid. I was not grounded enough and somehow still following the plot.  A voice told me that I needed to fly to the plane.  I started to fly to the plane and the voice told me to fly faster.  I started to complain out loud, "Gee... easy to be said.  I just turned lucid right now and it has not been a lot I fell asleep. I will wake up!!!" The voice ignored me.  I saw a few planes in the sky, some where close and some where far.  I saw a few tiny planes (well, not tiny, but those were far, far away already)  The voice told me my, "Your plane is one of the farther ones, get it."  I complained, "Oh come on!!!! Those are very far and I will not even know which one is mine."  I saw a plane pretty close to me.  The plane had little dots of light (like starts) following it.

I landed and I though, "Screw this plane thing... I do not care. I am dreaming."  I approached a wall and I saw a very dark void.  I realized it was a wormhole.  I though, "Well, another ToTM where my subconscious does the hard for me, good!" I entered the wormhole and saw darkness for a few seconds.  I moved my head to not wake up and appeared in a weird city.  

It was night and the color of the sky was dark-reddish. All the buildings were extremely tall but thin (they were no wider that 10-15 square feet) but each building had like 500 stories.  It looked like this:








I landed in a weird looking restricted area and entered a room.  I saw a female DC, human alike but had three boobs and was levitating.  I though there was always time for a "quickly" in a lucid dream. After all, she was a dream character and would not complain.  I made sure I kissed her a few times for the basic task.  

I left this room and took off again.  I entered a one of these weird buildings, but I found it empty.  The doors opened like the Star Trek ones.  Even made the same noise (funny... I have not seen a single episode of Star Trek for at least 12 years) I entered a room, but it was empty.  The bed was pretty small and there was almost no furniture.  I decided to leave and I flew through the window.  I made a small hole and crashed, but when I attempted a second time, I could break through.  

I flew over a military restricted area.  I suddently avoided a fire beam and landed.  There was a weapon about five feet long and three feet wide.  It had a lot of different ways to shoot.  There was a guy, about three feet tall and he tried to kill me.  He told me, "I want to try this out!  Stop there!"  I told him, "I will help you, but first tell me.  Were are you? Where is this planet?"  He replied something like, "We are a more advance civilization that you.  We are in a parallel dimension of your planet. We are not violent, but we like to have a good defense, now stay still."  I was happy I completed the ToTM again and suddenly, I got hit by another red laser beam.  I stopped in the ground and opened my arms.  My chest was pointing that huge weapon.  The weapon shot me fireballs, pink beams of laser, uzi alike amo (but a lot faster), electricity and white blasts.  The alien started to get frustrated and I started to laugh out loud.  I started to walk towards him and the weapon went berserk, it started to shoot even faster.  I could feel the hits from it and heard several different shooting noises (lasers, electricity, uzis, explosions) I said out loud, "YOU CAN'T HARM ME. I AM NOT IN MY PHYSICAL BODY! I AM INDESTRUCTIBLE!!!!!!!!!!" I closed my arms and surrounded myself in a energy bubble.  I focused on expanding the bubble and destroy the weapon.  It was too powerful. I should a dragon ball alike cry and my energy bubble expanded and grew bigger in seconds.  It incinerated the weapon and some buildings around, however, the alien was still alive.  He ran towards me and tried to punch me, I avoided him and flew away.  I woke up.

----------


## Hukif

Wait, we can do this before february?

----------


## PercyLucid

Yup! That is the reason is posted here a few days before.

----------


## Hukif

Geez tell me that before, except I think I was told this before... uh, whatever the case:

Purple = Non-Lucid
Red = Relevant to the task





> Back to sleep.
> 
> I’m on a school again, and then there is a bunch of people running away and screaming, I turn around and see a kid and someone who looks like Medaka running towards the yells “WTF, nah no way…” I say, after all, that can’t happen in reality.
> 
> Get to business and do a RC, become lucid and then face-palm that was Medaka, start running towards the place they ran to and try to find them, but no more yells so I’m forced to use scan. Apparently they are with Kumagawa, AWESOME! Teleport myself to them and then block the attack of Medaka and Kumagawa “There there, don’t fight” I say, Kumagawa tries to stab me with his usual giant screw, but I can dodge no problem, then get to his face and kiss him, extract the power I want from him and then toss him out of my way “I see, you fell in love with me at first sight!” he says in a very monotone way “Of course I did, now I can give you more all-fiction!” he seems confused by that, but then attacks again, I place my hands over his screws and dive in, more surprise! Teleport the screws away, grab his hand, heal myself and then make his try to make his sense of pain become nothing, become nothing, soon he is capable of feeling pain and normal emotions “Yup, all-fiction working” I say, then turn to Medaka and Unzen “You two aren’t needed anymore, so I will take you back to your world…” as I’m talking, Kumagawa goes crazy and tries to stab me again, I jump back and make the stab easier, then hit him a bit with dance and hear his screams “Being long without any sense of pain, uh?” grab the screw, take it away and ask him why he even uses that thing “You know, something that does not exist won’t harm me” “Then I will make you nothing!” he says, then puts his hand over me and moves it slowly back “No, don’t working” “What?” “Well, you can’t make me nothing, because I already am not” he then goes berserk and makes himself nothing, I don’t like that idea, so restore him “Now then, stop trying to run away, you could make a good dream companion” he doesn’t understands at the start, so I put the info on his head and wait for him to understand, in the meantime, I transform my mouth and start devouring the people in the school. When Medaka tries to stop me, simply teleport them away and then continue, Kumagawa seems to understand finally and is ok with helping me, but is also angry with what I did, whatever, I have to wake up anyway.

----------


## ninja9578

We are getting brand new wings this month too  :wink2:

----------


## mikeac

Sweet!  ::D:

----------


## Amity

The following are excerpts from my Dream Journal - 31st January, 2011.
You will find the whole dream here:
Amazing Lucid: Dream Guide, Task of the Month & MILD Concert - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource


 Non-Dream  Dream  Lucid    






> There was a *girl DC* relaxing on the lounge room floor who I had  ignored until this point. She was tubby with ginger hair and peachy  skin, probably in her late teens. 
> Remembering Februarys basic _Task of the Month_,  and wanting to celebrate finally attending the concert, I ran up to her  tried to kiss her. She turned her head away and seemed shocked, but I  planted a few more pecks on both cheeks and one on her lips.
> She said something funny  I remember thinking I must remember that  quote but Ive lost it. It was a one-liner, about how that was the last  thing she was expecting.









> He asked me what I would like to do. 
> I said I wanted to create a wormhole for the advanced _TotM_.
> We walked back into the lounge room and he took my hand.
> Together, we drew a circle with our fingers, and it joined up and became a white, glowing rectangle.
> We pushed on it, and that part of the room fell into the world we had just opened.
> All I could see was bright light and clouds.
> I remembered I needed to visit an alien planet.
> I held hands with my DG and we stepped into the wormhole.
> We fell down through the sky, and a bright white light flashed with a buzzing sound and vibrations.
> ...

----------


## Hukif

The other one:





> Back to sleep.
> 
> I’m walking down a weird street; realize I’m dreaming due to weird weight and then teleport to this other planet, humans… I wonder if they would be ok with a planet of humans, since that is kind of common, but figure its ok and land close to a big church. There is a weird plot going on about this church putting people into slavery and having a big army, don’t remember how, but the story of a dog convinced me of helping them out.
> 
> Back to sleep.
> 
> Was on a storage room, become lucid while walking and then remember that I didn’t get to free the dog at first, so had to try again. Walk further into the storage room, until I find a soldier, let him shot me and teleport the bullet behind his head, then get another two there, kill them and then put them on the ground, make as if I’m fighting another one and call for help, the rest of them show up and actually believe me “Idiots” I say, while walking out of there along with the dog, the three of them try to shot me from behind, but I just kill them with dance and continue, when I get out, see a lot of people walking in line, ask one of them where we are, they say a weird name for a planet, which basically means island, they all agreed that someone attacking the church was good for the world, and now they would flee to another country before attacking the church, of course, I didn’t care.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I accidentally did the task last night. heres the task part...
I was suprised at the ease I could fly. I had the sudden urge to have sex. (I haven't don't that in a while) I flew down to my school. I saw Samantha. She didn't want to have sex at first. 

We started making out. She didn't seem all that into it. She pushed me away and told me that I was retarded and she would never date me. I grabbed her and threw her through the window...*

----------


## Erii

Haha I agree, the basic is very basic and the advanced is more advanced than normal. 
I'm definitely gonna go for the basic tonight hahahah!!!! I'm totally excited for these!

----------


## anderj101

That advanced should be quite fun to try.  The basic task should be no problem, except deciding which DC to kiss.

----------


## astralpixels

Oh fun, I kinda missed out on January, but I'll keep these two tasks in mind and I'll report it if anything happens!

I have a question, can we combine the tasks? Or are they meant to be done separately? Because I thought it'd be especially funny and interesting if those of you with good LDing abilities try to combine the basic with the advanced technique and kiss one of the natives in the advanced civilization you visit. 

I doubt I'll be able to, but I'm gonna try it if I find myself in a LD this month, lolol, and congrats to those of you who've completed the task already!

----------


## Klikko

I like the advanced task, the basic is quite too easy though  :smiley:

----------


## anderj101

I spent some time chasing a couple of DC's around, but didn't manage to get a kiss.  Will try again tonight.

----------


## MadMonkey

I'm going to kiss my dream guide that I just met. If she will let me that is.  :tongue2:

----------


## dakotahnok

*Weres my wings??*

----------


## Waterknight

Hmmmm Well I kiss in lucids quite often kinda. and I had a non lucid dream that I was in the game halflife not too long ago I didnt talk to any aliens just shot them and I wouldnt call them advanced eiher

----------


## dakotahnok

*Still no wings*

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Did the basic last night during a WILD. The results were interesting. Here is part of the dream. Task part is in red. 

I step out and the dream begins to fade again. I hold on and then realize I am looking up at stars in a black sky. The shadows of tall bare pine trees stretch up around me. I walk through the trees and feel their rough bark with my hands. I decide to fly. I look up and see a broken branch about 15 feet up and I jump up to it and perch on it. Then I notice that next to me is an enormous tree. It is probably 50 feet in diameter and stretches up out of sight. I begin to climb it, jumping up through branches as large as trees themselves. The bark is quite smooth and gray. As I get higher up, it is etched with spirals the size of dinner plates. The branches thin down to the thickness of my torso. I finally reach the top and walk out along one of the branches. I am probably 200 feet above the ground. On one side of the tree there are some brick buildings. On the other side is an artificially lit soccer field. I decide to fly over the soccer field. I jump with my arms spread and glide through the air. I am losing more altitude than I would like so I try flapping my arms lightly. I realize I am losing touch with the dream and I concentrate on the feeling of my hands pushing against the air. I drop alongside of one of the brick buildings and land. I decide to try and kiss someone for the task of the month. I walk by a rather frumpy dark-haired lady slighty older than me. Nah. I start heading up the stairs into the building. I pass by an Asian woman also about my age. I think I want to kiss someone more unexpected and interesting. I walk into the building and I am in a bar. There are a few random people around the room and a bartender behind the bar. Next to the bar there is a bathroom with the door open. In front of the bathroom there is a school desk with an angry looking guy sitting behind it. He is some sort of restroom guard, apparently. He is a big biker dude with a thick black beard. He sits with his arms crossed, looking intimidating. Aha! That's the guy I want to kiss. That would be unexpected. I walk up to him and he scowls at me from under his eyebrows. I grab him on either side of the face and kiss him passionately. He is a little surprised but seems to enjoy it. I think I've never kissed someone with a full beard before. It's not too bad. We stumble into the bathroom and I kick the door closed behind us.

Other stuff happens I will not include here. Strange, considering I usually find burly biker types repulsive. Oh well, I guess lucid dreams are good for doing things (and people) you wouldn't do in real life.

----------


## ooflendoodle

lol I tried to do the basic task in a lucid on the 31st, I just guessed as to what the basic would be., and I got it.

----------


## Hyu

I've just taken a look at the tasks of the month for the first time and they seem awesome!  :smiley: 
I'm totally going to attempt the February one, it'll be a good exercise to help me remember my goals in my dreams.

----------


## anderj101

I got so close to the basic task, but the DC pushed me out of the dream. It's at the very end of this DJ entry, An Evening Ride on the Hog.

----------


## Different

AHAHAHAHA!
I completed the basic task already without even knowing it existed
AND ON WHAT DATE?
1ST FEBRUARY!!111  ::banana::

----------


## PercyLucid

*Perlinfalcon* winged!  :wink2:

----------


## dakotahnok

*Did my dream not count??*

----------


## Emiko

I have completed the basic Task of the Month! Here's the relevant excerpt from my dream journal. The full entry is here.





> In the small room off to the right, there is a slightly fat, female DC. I know her from somewhere, and know that her name is Melody. [Which is strange, because I've known several people named Melody and this DC didn't look like any of them.] We talk briefly [I don't remember about what], and then I turn away to explore the other side of the T-intersection, the small room off to the left of the big mirror. As I'm going into that room, I go, “Oh, yeah.” I remember the basic Task of the Month. I turn back around and say, “Melody. Melody!” She starts approaching me, and I approach her. When I get close enough, I put my arms behind her head and shoulders and lean in to kiss her. She realizes what I'm trying to do and pulls away with a look of revulsion. I say, “Just on the cheek. Please?” She stops pulling away and just stands there and lets me kiss her. I give her a kiss on the closest, most convenient spot I can reach, which is on the forehead, just above her right eye. Then I let her go, and she leaves.

----------


## Peetee36

Huh, I actually did the basic last night, and only just saw this thread today. I'm not too bothered about getting wings or anything, but I've got it saved as a dream journal if you want to read it.

----------


## TheOneirologist

Here is the part of my dream relevant to the task (I didn't make a full dream journal entry of this because I don't want people to read about the whole dream):

I was in my backyard when I became lucid.  I actually didn't have intentions of doing the basic task when I summoned a girl that I think is really pretty (I won't say who for the sake of confidentiality).  She walked over to the fence, where I approached her.  I suddenly remembered about the basic task of kissing a DC, so before she could react, I pulled her toward me and kissed her.  Apparently she didn't want to kiss me, because immediately after she struggled to run away.  I kissed her a few more times on the cheek and then let her go.

----------


## anderj101

I recall a fragment from last night where a DC was trying to kiss me, and I wanted nothing to do with it.  If only I was lucid.

----------


## Recidul

I did the basic task two nights ago.

I am in a huge room. The floor is white and black, like a huge chessboard. Near the door there is a grand piano. I think there was someone playing it. I become lucid. One corner of the room looks like our sitting room. I go there. The dream feels a little blurred so I rub my hands together. That helps a bit. I had decided to do the totms when I went to bed. There are some people in the sitting room section of the hall. In front of me theres an ugly man sleeping in our chair. Well, he's ugly, but he is closest to me and just DC, so why not? I kiss him quickly on the cheek. Next I start to try making a wormhole for the advanced task, but I wake up before I can complete it.

----------


## Lost_prophet

*Did the basic this morning*. It wasn't very noteworthy but, this is what my DJ says..

I'm laying in bed after a WILD attempt. I'm not sure if I kept consciousness throughout the whole thing or just had a DILD in place. But, I'm laying in bed with a good feeling that I'm dreaming. I do a nose plug to verify and become lucid.  I have something covering the top half of my eyesight. (I had something on my face to block light to WILD.) I have to keep peeling it off every couple minutes. I eventually notice that it keeps coming back every time I blink, so I blink less and it eventually stops coming back. I get out of bed and set out to do the tasks of the month. I go downstairs with full intent on kissing whoever is down there. I was walking down the steps thinking..(Please don't be a dude...please don't be a dude) I go down and see my best friend's/roommate's girlfriend. I go over and give her a peck on the lips. She didn't say anything and I didn't say anything. (Like it wasn't out of the norm.)

So, I set my intent on the advanced. I go over to my front door. I make a box with my finger and press on it hoping it would open a portal. No go. I tried snapping my fingers. No go. I tried yelling at the door. No go. I tire of it and just plan on going again at it next lucid. So, I go out front to get some fresh scenery. I walk over to the corner yard on my block and start messing with a DC. I ask her, "How can I become lucid more often than I already do." She tells me, "Be exactly like your _______ and ________. Also, do exactly what _____________ does." (If I didn't have two lucids directly after this one, I think I would have remembered the line.)

----------


## TheOneirologist

...I've never gotten wings before.  I'm still waiting.
I want my wings...  ::morecrying::

----------


## Shadow27

Sounds cool, I'll have to try it. I've kissed a DC before but I wasn't lucid.

btw Ninja I like your sig. John Lennon ftw  :tongue2:

----------


## anderj101

Yes, after a couple failed attempts, I finally got the basic task.  It seemed impossible for me to just randomly run up and kiss a DC, but I was able to lead into this one pretty easily.

Here's a snippet from my DJ entry.  The complete entry can be found HERE.

    I say, “Just play along and blend in, or he will see us. Let's act like we're just some random tourists and kiss on the stairway.” The expression on his face changes from terrified, to a blank stare, then to a 'come and get me' grin. I drop the case on the ground, throw my arms around him, and start kissing him. He puts his arms around me and kisses me back very intently. His hands slowly massage their way up my back, then he grabs a handful of my hair and pulls me in slightly closer. I close my eyes and run my hands up his back, then grab his hair and pull him even deeper into the kiss.

----------


## Snowboy

Awesome. My goal coincides with the advanced one.  ::D:

----------


## StonedApe

Task

I was chaining LDs together, this is the last one. I was walking around outside in a place that looked sort of like my grandpas old neighborhood. The difference was that there was some woods on the opposite side of the street, and the houses were nicer. I had been trying to have sex in all these dreams and do the basic ToTM. I took my pants off, but then this weird creature came out of the woods so I put them back on. It looked like a cross between a bear and a lion. I so no way mother fucker to the bear and either pushed him away or maybe used telekinesis to do so. Then I went into this house. In all these dreams I kept losing lucidity so I tried really hard to focus on the details of the house. No one was inside. I heard the shower running. I saw this blue wooden shower stall. It looked almost like the kind of thing you'd see at a camp grounds but it was inside. I went inside and a girl was drying her hair. She knew me and said this is a surprise. I said something then I started rubbing her cunt. I stuck my fingers inside her and kissed her. This went on until I woke up.

----------


## Raven Knight

*The Kiss*
Note: This fills the requirements for the basic task of the month for DreamViews, which is to kiss a DC. 

I am out in a forest of some kind, wandering along a narrow path through the trees. The birds are singing, there is a gentle breeze blowing... The breeze is slightly chilly, but then someone there with  me puts his arm around me. I look beside me and I see Bakura is there with me.

We continue walking through the forest, neither of us is saying anything, but neither of us really has to say anything. I enjoy just being out there with him. The trees slowly thin out until Bakura and I are walking more on a rocky path than a forest trail. We reach a rock overhang where I can look out over the valley below, the view is magnificent.

Bakura and I sit there on the edge, my right arm around him and his left arm around me... It's really very nice. Who needs a waking life boyfriend when I can meet up with guys like this in dreams? I turn to look at him at the same time he turns to look at me, and we kiss... a warm and loving kiss with absolutely no pressure for it to be anything more than a kiss... and the fact it does turn out to be much more than a kiss is exactly what I want.  ^_~

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I'll stick to the basic this month. Oh la la! I'm a hell of a kisser. (;D

----------


## cyanidebaby

Yey, it's 14/2/11 and my favourite DC better pucker up!  ::smitten::

----------


## Lost_prophet

I completed the advanced task of the month this morning

Since, I only keep a hard copy journal, I'll just put what my DJ entry says that's relevant to the task just like before.

I'm having sex on the sofa in my bedroom. I get finished and go downstairs. For some reason I'm on my back patio doing something and I do a random Reality Check. I breathe through my nose and realize I'm dreaming. I go inside and go to the Wii in the living room entertainment center. I crouch down to disconnect the wires in the back. The dream starts to haze. I stop, stare at the Wii for something to focus on and say, "I will have a long a vivid lucid dream." Afterward, the lucidity and vividness of the dream multiplies ten fold. So, I disconnect the back cords to the Wii (**Footnote needed**) and move on to do the Advanced TotM.

I go to my front door as I did in my failed attempted. But, instead of trying to make a portal on the door. I imagine the door itself as the portal. I motion my finger to conjure. I step threw the door. Unfortunately, it's my front lawn/sidewalk. This time there is a small black circle portal on the lawn to the left.

The portal is too small to step through. So I grab the edges with my hands and pull on it to stretch it. I walk through. On the other side, it looks exactly like my front lawn again. I don't get the feeling of failure, just that this other place looks the same. I start to look for someone to ask where I'm at.  No one is walking around and it's night. So, I turn on my street and starting walking down. I see and woman and walk over to her. I keep asking where I'm at, but she keeps telling me she doesn't know. I look further down the street for more people, but I see no one. I think to myself that this isn't going to work. I turn away and imagine people/cars/etc. I turn back and down the street is now bustling. I walk down and enter a corner deli. I ask a man inside where I'm at. He says ________??_________(Whenever I have really really long lucid dreams, some details get lost in the shuffle). It's a really off-the-wall name, so I ask him to say it again. He says it again, but I still don't understand. I ask him to spell it. L-Y-P-M____?____. It's spelled nothing like it sounds. I ask what year it is here. He looks at me puzzled. I tell him I just got out of a coma and I still have amnesia. He seems to buy the excuse, but still know that I'm not from this world. He asks what year was it in my world when I had memory. I told him 2011. He laughs at me and tells me, "You guys go by numbers? That's fucking stupid." I leave the deli as a couple is breaking off their engagement out front at the bus stop and they start to argue over the man keeping the ring. I'm interested on the narrative so I board the bus with them. I'm starting to lose some details because the Lucid Dream has gone on so long. (The dream was a lot longer, this is a summarized version.) I make the bus get sideswiped by a trailer, but it doesn't wake me up. I start to get lost in the dream and go about the rest with only semi-lucidity and poor recall.


**A friend that is very spiritual asked me to move something in my dream with the intent of it moving in real life once she found out that I was able to Lucid Dream. I took her up on her experiment and that's why I did such a weird task lucidly.**

----------


## Supernova

> Advanced Task - Use a wormhole to travel to an alien planet with an advance civilization, ask the natives where you are



Marklar.

I feel like I'm finally getting back into the routine of lucid dreaming. Nex time I'm lucid, if the time's not up I'll try one of these.

----------


## anderj101

No wings this month?  :Sad:

----------


## Shadow27

> He asks what year was it in my world when I had memory. I told him 2011. He laughs at me and tells me, "You guys go by numbers? That's fucking stupid."



Rofl. thats fucking awesome

----------


## Emiko

> No wings this month?



I know!  :Sad:  I have a good idea for a task for next month that I really want to share in the TOTM forum, too...

----------


## Erii

I completed the basic task last night. I will add a DJ later today (I'm using my phone right now and have limited access to certain things on the site)

I started out in a grocery store with a friend, just looking around and all of a sudden we were in like a mountain ski lodge resort. I don't know how but i was lucid all of a sudden-and it was beautiful I started flying very high above everything and I could tell it was gonna be a short LD so I just started doing things randomly, then I was like "oh crap! ToTM!" and I flew down and hit the ground very hard, I ran into one of the lodges and found some random guy and just ran up to him and kissed him, then his face wwas like "O.O" and he just stood there, gave him a hug, and ran out of the building. I started yelling for my dream guide, then I remembered the advanced task, and I started it but then the dream ended. It was a short one but still, I completed it.

I see people are having issues with wings though :/

----------


## MadMonkey

I was able to complete the basic task of the month yesterday morning. Here is the part from my dream journal.





> Before I could think about the next step a girl from school taped me on the sholder and pointed out the way out of the cavern system, indicated by some light shining in on the walls. I was going to walk out and then remembered that the task of the month was to kiss a DC   so I said give me a kiss and kissed her on the lips. It was a quick kiss and told her to kiss me slower than that so we kissed again for longer. This caused me to wake up so I DEILDed again.

----------


## Lost_prophet

For some reason, I figured that there would be a boatload of people performing the basic task for this month.

----------


## Vesterguard

Did the basic one, dunno if I will have another lucid before the end of the month, but worth a shot. Never done a portal, but have figured out how to channel a tornado that could maybe somehow be modified ^^

Trains and Travel - kissing a DC - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## anderj101

> For some reason, I figured that there would be a boatload of people performing the basic task for this month.



I did the basic task back in post #41, but never got my wings. It looks like there are several others with the same issue.

----------


## Lost_prophet

> I did the basic task back in post #41, but never got my wings. It looks like there are several others with the same issue.



I know I've seen them. I thought there would be way more than the 4 or 5 people who have completed it. I think this was a good month to knock out the basic one.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> I did the basic task back in post #41, but never got my wings.



Yeah...I posted my results on the 10th (post 35), as well as asked to be in the permission group.  Neither has been recognized yet.  *Ninja9578, where are you?*

----------


## BigFan

^^ Try sending him or Percy a message, should be able to fix it up pretty fast  :smiley:

----------


## TheOneirologist

> ^^ Try sending him or Percy a message, should be able to fix it up pretty fast



Done.  I sent a PM to both PercyLucid and Ninja9578.  Hopefully at least one of them will see it soon; once they do, everyone should start getting their wings.

----------


## Emiko

Hooray! The wings have arrived!  ::biggrin::

----------


## PercyLucid

Fixed  :smiley: 

I though you guys were updated.  I winged you all!

Let me know if I missed someone!

----------


## Lost_prophet

I believe you missed *Dakotahnok*.

----------


## ninja9578

I've been away, everyone should be caught up now.

----------


## Refrain

To be honest I wasn't really focused on the basic task I was horny and it just happened xD.
From my dream journal:



> I went upstairs and saw my friend Sam. I talked to her for a while and realized how pretty she looked. I started to kiss her. It felt awkward like she was holding back. I backed away and she said she just wanted to stay friends. I said ok and told her to follow me. I phased through the window in the front of my house and turned around and saw that she had disappeared. I sighed and started to fly.



As you can see I did kiss her, she just kinda didn't kiss me back. I think I accomplished the basic task though.

----------


## Lost_prophet

> To be honest I wasn't really focused on the basic task I was horny and it just happened xD.
> From my dream journal:
> 
> As you can see I did kiss her, she just kinda didn't kiss me back. I think I accomplished the basic task though.




I thought we had to do the tasks lucidly??

----------


## Refrain

> I thought we had to do the tasks lucidly??



I was lucid.

----------


## Lost_prophet

> I was lucid.



Ah, I see.

----------


## PercyLucid

That's all folks!

----------

